# بخش دانش آموزی > آزمونهای آزمایشی > گاج >  طراحان ازمون های پیش تجربی گاج

## bahram777

سلام دوستان.اگه کسی امسال گاج میره لطف میکنه اسم طراحاشو بگه میخوام ثبت نام کنم ممنون.

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

سوال منم هست ....

----------


## MH_220

طراحاش همون مولف کتاباش نیستن ؟

----------


## bahram777

> طراحاش همون مولف کتاباش نیستن ؟


فکر کنم.اقا یکی جواب بده

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

دوستانی ک گاج بودن کجاییید؟؟

----------


## bahram777

یعنی انجمن به این بزرگی هیشکی گاج نمیره

----------


## MH_220

شما به طراحاش کار نداشته باشید به سوالاش دقت کنید ...
انگار سوالای خوبی داره از هرکی میپرسه که گاج رفته میگه سوالاش خوبه استاندارده
من امسال میخوام برم گاج

----------


## bahram777

> شما به طراحاش کار نداشته باشید به سوالاش دقت کنید ...
> انگار سوالای خوبی داره از هرکی میپرسه که گاج رفته میگه سوالاش خوبه استاندارده
> من امسال میخوام برم گاج


میخوام بدونما اگه سوالاش از قلم چی سخت تره برم

----------


## ali1234

خودتو بکشی سوال از قلمچی بهتر و سخت تر گیر نمیاری..البته ممکنه که یکی از دروسش سختتره اما به طور میانگین میگم..

----------


## bahram777

> خودتو بکشی سوال از قلمچی بهتر و سخت تر گیر نمیاری..البته ممکنه که یکی از دروسش سختتره اما به طور میانگین میگم..


میگن شیمی و زیستش سختر بوده.

----------


## MH_220

> خودتو بکشی سوال از قلمچی بهتر و سخت تر گیر نمیاری..البته ممکنه که یکی از دروسش سختتره اما به طور میانگین میگم..


مگه هر چی سخت تر باشه بهتره ؟ 

بیاین من خودم واستون سوال چرت طرح میکنم که سخت باشه ...
سوال باید استاندارد باشه

نزدیک به کنکور 

استانداردیه سوال هم یکی از دلایل هستش ... یکی دیگه جامعه اماریه که درسته کانون بیشتره اما وقتی تقلب میشه به هیچ دردی نمیخوره 
چون وقتی میری ازمون میخوای خودتو نسبت به بقیه بسنجی وقتی تقلب میشه با کی میخوای بسنجی دیگه ؟ :Yahoo (16): 

از هزینه های اضافی که میگیرن هم صرف نظر میکنیم :Yahoo (31):

----------


## mahdi7798

پارسال ازمون جامع های گاج رو دادم..........واقعا سوالاش عالی بودن حتی بهتر از قلمچی.....اما جامعه اماری کمی داره......

----------


## bahram777

> مگه هر چی سخت تر باشه بهتره ؟ 
> 
> بیاین من خودم واستون سوال چرت طرح میکنم که سخت باشه ...
> سوال باید استاندارد باشه
> 
> نزدیک به کنکور 
> 
> استانداردیه سوال هم یکی از دلایل هستش ... یکی دیگه جامعه اماریه که درسته کانون بیشتره اما وقتی تقلب میشه به هیچ دردی نمیخوره 
> چون وقتی میری ازمون میخوای خودتو نسبت به بقیه بسنجی وقتی تقلب میشه با کی میخوای بسنجی دیگه ؟
> ...


اتفاقا هر چی سخت تر و چرت تر و غیر استاندارد تر بهتر چون وقتی همون سوالا رو تو کنکور دیدی از سال بعد میشن ملاک استاندارد بودن.نمونش چند سوال زیست امسال مخصوصا اون 2 سوال معروف وهمچنین تست های شیمی چند سال اخیر.خلاصه جامعه آمار اصلا برام مهم نیست تو بگو اصلا یک دونفر باشن.برام تست هاش مهمن.

----------


## MH_220

> اتفاقا هر چی سخت تر و چرت تر و غیر استاندارد تر بهتر چون وقتی همون سوالا رو تو کنکور دیدی از سال بعد میشن ملاک استاندارد بودن.نمونش چند سوال زیست امسال مخصوصا اون 2 سوال معروف وهمچنین تست های شیمی چند سال اخیر.خلاصه جامعه آمار اصلا برام مهم نیست تو بگو اصلا یک دونفر باشن.برام تست هاش مهمن.


اتفاقا هیچ وقت هیچ وقت سبک سوالات کنکور مثل ازمایشی ها چرت و غیراستاندارد نبوده هیچ وقت

----------


## bahram777

کاش یه آزمون بود همه درسهاشو مثل زیست ماز تست های ایده دار میگرفت.چون سوالات روتین که تو همه کتاب تستهای بازار پیدا میشن.

----------


## bahram777

اغا این مجهول الهویه بودن گاج و مرموز بودنشو فک کنم mi6 نداره :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> اغا این مجهول الهویه بودن گاج و مرموز بودنشو فک کنم mi6 نداره


گاج هرچی باشه مثل قلمچی نیست که یه گله ادم به خاطر اینکه ثابت کنن چقد بلدن میان تست سخت و چرند طرح میکنن . در ضمن احتمال زیاد تو دفترچه نوشته طراح ها کیا هستن منتها این موقع سال کسی ازمون نمیده ک بخواد بیاد شفاف سازی کنه

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> اغا این مجهول الهویه بودن گاج و مرموز بودنشو فک کنم mi6 نداره


گاج هرچی باشه مثل قلمچی نیست که یه گله ادم به خاطر اینکه ثابت کنن چقد بلدن میان تست سخت و چرند طرح میکنن . در ضمن احتمال زیاد تو دفترچه نوشته طراح ها کیا هستن منتها این موقع سال کسی ازمون نمیده ک بخواد بیاد شفاف سازی کنه

----------


## ArsalanSe

> میخوام بدونما اگه سوالاش از قلم چی سخت تره برم


تو کنکور سوال سخت به درد نمیخوره سوال استاندارد به دردت میخوره
من هنوز شرکت نکردم ولی شنیدم طراح ها همون نویسنده کتاب هاش هستن

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> میخوام بدونما اگه سوالاش از قلم چی سخت تره برم


این جو گیر شدن چیز خوبی نیس ولی خب اینو بخونید :
مصاحبه با رتبه 4 منطقه 3 : علیـــرضـا آرویــن | رشته تجربی - کنکور 95

----------


## iamshakh

گزینه 2 زیستش ضعیفه.گاج خوبه.قلمچی هم بعضباش قوی بعضیاش چرته.

----------


## Alireza.arvin

طراحان آزمون های گاج : 
ادبیات : امیرنجات شجاعی - مهدی نظری 
عربی : محمود عاشوری ، ابوالفضل شهرزاد ، راضیه شفیق زاده ، محبوبه صالحی 
دینی : زهرا سمیعی عارف
زبان : امید یعقوبی فرد
زمین : حسین زارع زاده
ریاضی : علی اکبر طالبی
زیست : محمدحسن نصیری ، محمدرسول خنجری ، بیتا ساقی ، جمال الدین نیکنام ، شایان کمال فر
فیزیک : میلاد خوشخو
شیمی : پویا الفتی

----------


## bahram777

> طراحان آزمون های گاج : 
> ادبیات : امیرنجات شجاعی - مهدی نظری 
> عربی : محمود عاشوری ، ابوالفضل شهرزاد ، راضیه شفیق زاده ، محبوبه صالحی 
> دینی : زهرا سمیعی عارف
> زبان : امید یعقوبی فرد
> زمین : حسین زارع زاده
> ریاضی : علی اکبر طالبی
> زیست : محمدحسن نصیری ، محمدرسول خنجری ، بیتا ساقی ، جمال الدین نیکنام ، شایان کمال فر
> فیزیک : میلاد خوشخو
> شیمی : پویا الفتی


داداش دستت دردنکنه واقعا ممنون

----------


## bahram777

> طراحان آزمون های گاج : 
> ادبیات : امیرنجات شجاعی - مهدی نظری 
> عربی : محمود عاشوری ، ابوالفضل شهرزاد ، راضیه شفیق زاده ، محبوبه صالحی 
> دینی : زهرا سمیعی عارف
> زبان : امید یعقوبی فرد
> زمین : حسین زارع زاده
> ریاضی : علی اکبر طالبی
> زیست : محمدحسن نصیری ، محمدرسول خنجری ، بیتا ساقی ، جمال الدین نیکنام ، شایان کمال فر
> فیزیک : میلاد خوشخو
> شیمی : پویا الفتی


اگه ازموناشو شرکت میکردید میشه یه توضیحی درباره ی سطح سوالات زیست و شیمیش بدید.

----------


## Alireza.arvin

> اگه ازموناشو شرکت میکردید میشه یه توضیحی درباره ی سطح سوالات زیست و شیمیش بدید.


توی این لینک توضیح دادم می تونید ببینید 
مصاحبه با رتبه 4 منطقه 3 : علیـــرضـا آرویــن | رشته تجربی - کنکور 95

----------


## bahram777

> توی این لینک توضیح دادم می تونید ببینید 
> مصاحبه با رتبه 4 منطقه 3 : علیـــرضـا آرویــن | رشته تجربی - کنکور 95


تعداد تست های هر درسشو میشه بگید واینکه به نظر شما ازهمین تابستون برم گاج خوبه یا اگه نظری دارید میشه لطف کنید بگید.

----------


## Suicide

> تعداد تست های هر درسشو میشه بگید واینکه به نظر شما ازهمین تابستون برم گاج خوبه یا اگه نظری دارید میشه لطف کنید بگید.


عمومیا درست مثل کنکوره ..تو اختصاصیا هم من تابستونش رو یادم نیست ولی تو طول فیزیک و ریاضی و شیمی 25 سوال داشت ..زیست 40 تا ..زمین هم 15 تا

----------


## bahram777

> عمومیا درست مثل کنکوره ..تو اختصاصیا هم من تابستونش رو یادم نیست ولی تو طول فیزیک و ریاضی و شیمی 25 سوال داشت ..زیست 40 تا ..زمین هم 15 تا


از همون اول سال سطح تستاش بالا بود یا از ترم دو به بعد تازه خوب شد؟

----------


## MH_220

> عمومیا درست مثل کنکوره ..تو اختصاصیا هم من تابستونش رو یادم نیست ولی تو طول فیزیک و ریاضی و شیمی 25 سوال داشت ..زیست 40 تا ..زمین هم 15 تا



واااای اینکه خیلی داغونه 

تست های اختصاصیش تعدادشون خیلی بده .... 
ای خدا یه ازمون درست و درمون پیدا نمیشه  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (113):

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> واااای اینکه خیلی داغونه 
> 
> تست های اختصاصیش تعدادشون خیلی بده .... 
> ای خدا یه ازمون درست و درمون پیدا نمیشه


خوبه که چیش بده ؟؟ کانون 20 تا میده تو عمومی گاج 25 . اختصاصی هم جفتشون 40 تا زیست
شیمی کانون 20-10
شیمی گاج 15-10
فیزیک کانون 10-10 یا 20 -10
فیزیک گاج 15-10
ریاضی کانون 10 یا 20
ریاضی گاج 25

----------


## Arya3f

> طراحان آزمون های گاج : 
> ادبیات : امیرنجات شجاعی - مهدی نظری 
> عربی : محمود عاشوری ، ابوالفضل شهرزاد ، راضیه شفیق زاده ، محبوبه صالحی 
> دینی : زهرا سمیعی عارف
> زبان : امید یعقوبی فرد
> زمین : حسین زارع زاده
> ریاضی : علی اکبر طالبی
> زیست : محمدحسن نصیری ، محمدرسول خنجری ، بیتا ساقی ، جمال الدین نیکنام ، شایان کمال فر
> فیزیک : میلاد خوشخو
> شیمی : پویا الفتی


متمم نوشته اقا اروين::
عربي: مريم دهستاني
ديني: علي اكبر چاهه
رياضي: ندا فرهختي
زيست: ابراهيم زره پوش و هومن حميدي و پوريا خيرانديش
شيمي: مهدي جبرئيلي و امير شهريار قربانيان و مسعود. حيدريان

----------


## Arya3f

من كه به شخصه تصميم دارم در طول سال برم كانون. بخاطر برنامه راهبرديش +حل كردن سوالات گاج تو خونه .
بنظر من هردوتاشون ضعف و قوت خودشونو دارن مثلا زيست كانون خيلي اسونه ولي گاج سوالاش خيلي سختر و ايده دارتره
يا مثلا بنظر من شيمي كانون بهتره شيمي گاج خيلي بيش از حد و افراطي سخته .
بنظرم اگه از هردو به عنوان مكمل هم استفاده كنيد بهتره.

----------


## mamad.hny

حالا کسی سوالای آزمونای گاج رو داره بده ما هم استفاده کنیم؟ :‌)‌)

----------


## irantrn

به یه موسسه محدود نشین

----------

